# Got me one



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

I just graduated from Cub Cadet to something that does some real work.









Picked it up last week and finally got some time to do some work on it today, maintanance was not a vocation with the previous owner.

I came with a 4' LMC finish mower and I already had a 5' rake and 4' box.

The muffler, what was left of it, needed to be replaced so instead of paying $160 at the dealer I bought a Stanley for $30 and replaced the can myself. The air intake hose was rotten so I matched it up at NAPA to a radiator hose and but out a new one.

I did get new radiator hoses at the dealer.

The 21"++ top link was too long for the rake and box so I cut out 4" of it and welded it back together.

Other than a general going over and oil change and what I mentioned above that tractor was in pretty good condition, runs great.

She'll eventually get painted and new tires.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, you're gonna love this! Nice aquisition.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Great score with the tractor! The tires look to be in good shape, why would you change them? Good job rebuilding the muffler, looks factory. I also like your Jeep pickup. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats.
Those are working little mules.


----------



## chogg (Jan 9, 2012)

tires and paint/ why?


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Neat Tractor - Built by Kubota for the Zen-Noh farming Co-Op in Japan - the B7001's are tough machines

By the looks of the high tread/paddle type ag tyres & linkage condition I'd suggest it's spent most of its life on light duties rice farming -might also be an idea to change the axle/hub oil in addition to the engine/gearbox/hyd oil, & flush the radiator/change coolant


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Very nice* acquisition!!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

That is a nice little tractor I bet it will be with you for years to come.


----------



## koolbota (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Ya ! Great looking machine ater all ur hard work, You shud be real proud of ur efforts. Some year I might be able to say that about my 574

olguychuck


----------

